# DB lunges form



## miamiguns (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm not sure of all the do's and dont's.  I'm concerned now because I hurt my upper/inner thigh doing 40lb. DB lunges.  I warmed up with 20lb DB then I hurt myself on the next set.

I Know that the heal should always be plumb with the knee.  Could it be that I overextended?  I felt a pop when it happened then a constant pain when extending the lunge.  This happened before and I stopped doing them for this reason.  

Thanks


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 4, 2002)

As you lunge forward with the front leg your knee should not move beyond your toe...and the back leg should be about an inch from the floor.  Push off the front foot and return to your normal stance. Repeat with the other leg....


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 5, 2002)

Also, as you lunge forward keep your back straight and head up, and push back with the heel of the front foot when returning back up.


----------



## twelvepercentt (Oct 5, 2002)

I just got a new book that I think everyone wishes they had when they first started lifting.  It's called the *Strength Training Anatomy*, and came with the newest edition of my Leanness Lifestyle book.  I highly recommend it.  Although it does not have dumbbell lunges, it has barbell lunges.  The form is the same for either. It has just about any basic exercise you could think of with proper form and common mistakes.

I prefer barbell lunges, because it is easier to carry more weight on the back, although, since I am no longer trying to gain muscle, the bar by itself is enough for this female.

In addition to what everyone else has said, you can try putting a wood bar undr your heels.  I don't know if there is a specific name for that, but I have seen people use it for that reason.

Try icing your knee after every leg workout, and cardio too if it bothers you then.  And have someone check your form.  Where is your knee pain?  If it is in the knee cap region, a knee strap is beneficial too.

And if it still bothers your knee, find an alternative.  That is better then an injury that can set you back.

And don't forget about the Doctor, if need be-Your health is precious!


----------

